# blackstrap molasses



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

So I've been reading about the health benefits of molasses and lo and behold found some in our refrigerator! It's the "full flavor" kind, though, and not "blackstrap", the latter being the one most often referenced when extolling the virtues of molasses.

After an admittedly cursory search, I am left doing this:







What exactly is blackstrap molasses? Would full flavor also impart its benevolent health benefits (iron, potassium, magnesium, etc.)?










TIA!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

The Brer Rabbit site lists the nutritional information for their molasses products, including blackstrap and full flavor

Brer Rabbit Blackstrap Molasses.
Nutritional Information and Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1Tbsp. (21g). Servings per Container: About 24. Amount Per Serving: Calories - 60;
Percentage Daily Values; Fat - 0g, 0%; Sodium - 65mg. 3%; Potassium - 800 mg. 23%; Total Carbohydrates - 13g, 4%; Sugars - 12g, Protein - 1g, Calcium - 2%; Iron 10%; Magnesium 15%; Not a significant source of calories from fat, sat. fat, cholesterol, fiber, Vitamin A, and Vitamin C.

Brer Rabbit Full Flavor Molasses.
Nutritional Information and Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1Tbsp. (21g). Servings per Container: About 24. Amount Per Serving: Calories - 60;
Percentage Daily Values; Fat - 0g, 0%; Sodium - 30mg. 1%; Potassium - 349 mg. 10%; Total Carbohydrates - 15g, 5%; Sugars - 11g; Protein - 0g - 0%; Calcium - 2%; Iron 6%; Magnesium 7%; Not a significant source of calories from fat, sat. fat, cholesterol, fiber, Vitamin A, and Vitamin C.

Another site says that blackstrap is made from the 3rd boiling of sugar syrup that refines sugar cane into table sugar. The sucrose crystallizes out and the blackstrap is what is left. Maybe other types of molasses are produced from fewer boilings? I have no idea.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I have a differnet brand. wholesome sweeteners . Organic blackstap.
1 TBLSP=
730 mg potassium
115 mg calcium
15 % iron
10 % B6
8% Magnesium

I just listed the main things blackstrap is known for in terms of being a supplement.
Back in the day all blackstrap mollasses was made in cast iron, thus having lots of iron. you have to check all labels, because some do not have iron as a significnt source of vitamins.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola*
Another site says that blackstrap is made from the 3rd boiling of sugar syrup that refines sugar cane into table sugar. The sucrose crystallizes out and the blackstrap is what is left. Maybe other types of molasses are produced from fewer boilings? I have no idea.

This is what I'm wondering -- as in, is blackstrap the purest form? Is it like the extra virgin olive oil of the molasses world?

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Well, tghat could account for the high amounts of iron, if they were made in cast iron. Which would make it even better for you seeing as how synthetic iron can be very harmful. i think blackstrap is definitely the "creme de la creme" of molasses.


----------

